# ounter Strike Source says could not contact master game server to retrieve server lis



## Dell001 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello Folks,

What should I do when Counter Strike Source says could not contact master game server to retrieve server list?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

Have you tried Verifying the Integrity of the Game's Cache?

If not, you can do that by right clicking the game in Steam and going in its Properties. You then choose the Local Files tab and choose the option to do so.

Hope this works,

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## Zox (Nov 5, 2010)

Is it a Steam version or a Torrented one?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Zox,

This thread was made in May (6 months ago) so I don't think the Original Poster will be back.

If you have the same problem, make a new thread on TSF and feel free to PM me with the link (though I will only help in the thread - TSF Rules)

Thanks,
Redeye


----------

